# Storage Gizmos for the Sled or Watercraft



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

With the purchase of the sled wanted to ensure it was stored properly...cover out of sun, track up etc. Found this site and ordered a storage stand and dollies. Just wanted to pass along this site to others for a lookee see if interested in doing the best one can do to protect an investment.

http://www.eazymovecarts.com/upez/index.html

Nice thing is there's no sales tax on the shipping charge. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

When you store it, don't forget to add fuel stabilizer and fog the cylinders. It may smoke a lot when you pull it out next fall and start it up, but both of those items, if done religiously each year will save you a lot of time, money, and energy in the long run.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Chaser said:


> When you store it, don't forget to add fuel stabilizer and fog the cylinders. It may smoke a lot when you pull it out next fall and start it up, but both of those items, if done religiously each year will save you a lot of time, money, and energy in the long run.


Thanks Chaser we also plan on doing exactly what you stated above...I'm just a little concerned :? as we have a titch under half-tank of gas left with the dealer break-in fluid they told me to run out to the reserve indicator until it was almost out of gas. Do you see any problems with having that gas with break-in fluid plus Sea foam for storage until next season? I can place the sled up on the storage stand and run it if I need to run that gas out. Really like input on that gas with break-in fluid... :| :|


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You know, on that, I'm not sure. We've never had brand new sleds, so it has never been an issue. What is the stuff supposed to do as far as breaking it in? I bet it is no more volatile/unstable than gasoline, but like I said, we've never had to use it.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well based on what they told us it's nothing more than break-in fluid to help with all the lubrication with metal internal engine components. If I wasn't such a worry wart during the 7 times we used it I would've ram-rodded around burning gas during the slow fish'n time periods. Oh well guess we'll find out. Thanks for all your tips...greatly appreciated and until next year unlike a vehicle on the open road...with a snowmobile the throttle is your friend. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Good advise from Chaser. Untreated fuel can cause a lot of problems not only in the carbs, but running old depleted octane gas can cause serious engine damage as well.

Fuel stabilizer works alright, but if it was my new sled I'm still breaking in, I think I'd rather turn off the fuel switch and run the engine until it dies. Then I'd siphon out the remaining gas in the tank and fill it full of fresh fuel next winter. Add an ounce or so of 2-stroke oil per gallon to finish beaking in process of your engine.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Another thing you can do, is pull it out once a month and run it during the off season. Just let it idle for 20 minutes or so to run out the gas that has been sitting in the lines. I imagine being a new sled it is probably injected, so this would help keep the injectors clean as well. If you are going to do this, it's not worth it to fog the cylinders though. The first time you run it, the fog will burn off.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks all for the intel. Think'n we'll just store the sled in the garage and run it a couple times a month. Then come November take it in for a lookee see and get it ready for the upcoming season. I'm going to check with Tri-city just to be sure. Again thanks for all the guidance. :wink: :wink:


----------

